#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Saving Mass Emails to My computer

## Shazz

Hi Guys, at the moment I know how to save 1 e-mail to a folder on my computer, but I can not seem to be able to copy say 30 e-mails and save them into a folder on my compter. I have OUTLOOK 2007.

Does anybody have any ideas, I know in Outlook 2000 you could actually shortcut folders on your computer to OUTLOOK does anyone know if this is possible in 2007

Shazz  :Confused:

----------


## Snookynic

Just select the emails you want to save (from your inbox) then DRAG & DROP in the Folder you want or on your desktop.

----------

